# Samsung F5500 (32") or Sony W700B (32")



## vineetrok (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to buy a 32" TV, priced around Rs. 40,000 . After doing a lot of research I zeroed in on these two models
Samsung F5500 Smart Motion Control Ready Full HD LED TV
&
Sony W700B BRAVIA Full HD TV

Important features for me are USB connectivity, WiFi Ready (shouldn't need to buy dongle or additional hardware) and at least 2 HDMI Ports.
I checked them in stores. After considering discounts and exchange of old TV, the price comes to around Rs. 41,000.
I'm finding it difficult to decide between these two. I need help mainly regarding picture quality, sound, ease of use of smart TV features (smooth or laggy?) and whether all the SMART TV features will come in handy for long run or its just like exciting for first few days. Also, about the durability, after sales service that both brands offer.


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2014)

vineetrok said:


> I want to buy a 32" TV, priced around Rs. 40,000 . After doing a lot of research I zeroed in on these two models
> Samsung F5500 Smart Motion Control Ready Full HD LED TV
> &
> Sony W700B BRAVIA Full HD TV
> ...



Get Sony 32W700B.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 24, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get Sony 32W700B.


It'd be great if you could please tell me why.


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2014)

vineetrok said:


> It'd be great if you could please tell me why.




Picture Quality is better in Sony for both  SD and HD. input lag is very low.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you. Also , can someone confirm if the One-flick Remote Control is necessary for One-Touch Mirroring? or can pair phone directly with TV?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

41k is too high that too after exchanging your current TV for any of the above mentioned LED TV.
32F5500 should be around 35k or may be less that too without exchanging your current set.
Smart TV will look good to you in starting only.Less than 10% people actually make proper use of it.


----------

